# Bald spot on neck



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Buckley has a bald spot on his neck (front) where his collar is. He always scratches his neck and I noticed the bald spot so I took his collar off to look better and it's a nice size spot so I left it off to see what would happen. Could he be allergic to his collar? He hasn't scratched since I took it off. He doesn't act like it bothers him. I put his harness on him when he goes outside


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

What's his collar made of? Could it be the roughness/stiffness of the material that is the problem?


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Not sure what it's made of. It doesn't feel rough or stiff but it could be from that. Gonna see if I can find him a different type


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Many chi's have bald necks. I thought it was a collar causing Brody's neck baldness too. Turns out it is a form of alopecia (pattern baldness). Super common in Chi's. You see it start on the neck, then the chest becomes very sparse, the whole belly and down the inside of the back legs. Some even bald up the sides, between the ears, etc.


----------



## Patzy (Jan 31, 2021)

Brodysmom said:


> Many chi's have bald necks. I thought it was a collar causing Brody's neck baldness too. Turns out it is a form of alopecia (pattern baldness). Super common in Chi's. You see it start on the neck, then the chest becomes very sparse, the whole belly and down the inside of the back legs. Some even bald up the sides, between the ears, etc.


He looks like my Percy who also has a bald spot under his neck and his underarms are bald.


----------

